

Moot, Heiferman, Shirky, Champ &  Schachter talk online communities  - josh_miller
http://www.atroundtable.com

======
blendergasket
It would be nice it the date and time of the roundtable was on it.

~~~
josh_miller
Ah, good catch, Thanks! It will start during the week of the 26th and last one
week!

~~~
neilk
From the context, I thought this was going to be some sort of live event,
maybe conducted by webcam, maybe happening right now. You should explain how
your roundtable works.

~~~
josh_miller
Great feedback. We're working on adding a description now. The discussion is
asynchronous and typically lasts 3-5 days. Users will be able follow the
conversation as it unfolds and engage with it and other users in a number of
ways. Please keep the feedback and suggestions coming! And if you have any
ideas for features shoot me a note at josh@atroundtable.com... enjoy the
weekend!

------
trevor99
Looks legit. Good thing you added a female btw

------
joshu
whee!

